# Sawdust & coffee grounds?



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've heard a lot of members mention both of these items for use as ground cover etc.

My question is what are the methods, material preparations and detailed uses for these items?
Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I save my own coffee grounds and pick up a 10 lb bag of used grounds from Starbucks whenever I go by the store. I dump them in my garden, filters and all, or just dig some in around individual plants at planting time. It improves the soil texture and adds some useful nutrients. I dump my shop sawdust into my compost pile which ends up in my vegetable garden each spring.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think he may have meant for use in model railroading, but I could be mistaken.....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that is what he meant too...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The old King of S, (Reckers) used coffee grounds, in this thread starting at around post #212. (post numbers are marked in the top right hand corners of the posts, if you don't know) he used coffee grounds to create a field so to make it look like it was a field of freshly turned/plowed dirt. Looked good till he tore it out to make a snow layout.

There is talk of what he did to the grounds, bake it? I didn't reread the post but what he did is in there if you care to look.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3893&highlight=coffee+field


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> I think he may have meant for use in model railroading, but I could be mistaken.....


Well probably so, but I just could not resist sharing my agricultural uses of the material 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

carinofranco said:


> Well probably so, but I just could not resist sharing my agricultural uses of the material
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


There is a lot more too, egg shells, almost anything green leafed, corn husks, watermelon rinds, too much to list.
And if you find any dead animals, squirrels, mice, birds etc they are good protein for the mulch pile.

Though unless you have a contained compost box it is good practice to turn your pile a lot or else you will attract rats.
But then you can trap them and add them too. :smilie_daumenpos:

But I do think he meant for the RR.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe we could pretend it was "garden" railroad related......


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Have the train deliver the mulch pile products. 
Then when it turns to dirt you can fill hopper cars to deliver it to the planting beds. 

Of course you need some kind of operating crane with a bucket scoop on it stationed at the mulch pile.

A tank car with a pump to water the plants? 

Yes, lots of possibilities with a garden RR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

My advice is not to use anything organic, it may attract any sort of nasty critter, especially mice and roaches!


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

OK OK I get it very funny I meant in modeling! Specifically HO.
That'll teach me to proof-read my posts! Hind sight is always 20/20!
As for organic material a good coat of clear not only preserve's the item but so far has kept the critters away!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gator do 65 said:


> OK OK I get it very funny I meant in modeling! Specifically HO.
> That'll teach me to proof-read my posts! Hind sight is always 20/20!
> As for organic material a good coat of clear not only preserve's the item but so far has kept the critters away!


Did you read the thread? (starting at around post #212)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3893&highlight=coffee+field

I didn't read through it all again, but I do think he talked about what he did to the coffee before he used it.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't drink coffee but do drink tea.
After tearing open the tea bags and letting them dry out I used them direct to my layout.
It can be crushed to get smaller pieces.Different kinds of tea have different textures and colors,can be mixed for variety or used as is.
I have had no problems with any type of "critter" in nine years.


----------

